# 6 pt head bolt tool size



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

I'm pulling the head on a 2001 2.0l Jetta. I got to the headbolts and surprise, I don't have that tool.








I have the 12 point, but not the 6pt. What I need to now is the size, seems to be between a T50 and a T55, if it truly is a torx. All the Bently say is that the replacements might be a 12pt instead of the 6pt that are in it. Surely I'm not the first person to be in this position. And a search turned up nothing.


----------



## ikerpup (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: 6 pt head bolt tool size (ps2375)*

what you're looking for is a #10 Polydrive Socket


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 6 pt head bolt tool size (ikerpup)*

Thanks, knew it was something different. I'll just have to call around to find one. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Thanks


----------



## ikerpup (Mar 27, 2010)

*Re: 6 pt head bolt tool size (ps2375)*

GAP sells it, though I find their tools expensive compared to what can be found local. But, if you can't find it anywhere else that is an option for you.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 6 pt head bolt tool size (ikerpup)*

Kind of a bi*** to have to buy it, and prolly only use it on one job. But, got to get the head off, this guy went 10yrs and 140K miles on his timing belt/water pump, it stripped a bunch of teeth off it and now it has no compression with the new belt/pump. I'll just have to bump his price a bit.


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 6 pt head bolt tool size (ps2375)*

No place local had one that I can find yet. A local shop allowed me to use theirs to get the head off. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif We'll have to hit the MAC Tool guy and see if he has one.
BTW, all the exhaust valves are bent, the intakes look OK, but you could see where they touched the piston also. They did pass the "light test", there was no light getting past when I had my flash light in the port. I'll see what the machine shop guy has to say when he does the valve job and puts in the new exhaust valves.


----------



## vendettajetta (Mar 7, 2008)

*Re: 6 pt head bolt tool size (ps2375)*

In case you haven't found one yet.
http://www.ecstuning.com/Volks...ools/


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 6 pt head bolt tool size (vendettajetta)*

Thanks, looking to get one off the MAC Tool truck locally. The head is at machine shop, should be done on Friday.


----------



## vdubbugman53 (Nov 7, 2006)

*FV-QR*

t50 torx too them out for me....racewear studs wen in after so didnt need it to get them back on


----------



## JettaBoyd (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: 6 pt head bolt tool size (ps2375)*

your story reminds me of what I went through a couple years ago. Slang term is a "cheesehead wrench". but technical term is polydrive bit. I have one made by GAP I believe. I paid around 60 bucks for it. 30 bucks shipped










_Modified by JettaBoyd at 6:25 AM 4-23-2010_


----------



## ps2375 (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: 6 pt head bolt tool size (JettaBoyd)*

Thanks for the offer.


----------



## JettaBoyd (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: 6 pt head bolt tool size (ps2375)*

On the other hand if you promise to send it back. you could borrow it. Just pay the 5 bucks shipping or whatever http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

